# Vintage Baby Duck Lure



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

This is a lure that I came across years ago and just found it again while going through some old boxes of things. Does anyone remember these? It's not marked anywhere with a name or manufacturer. I just think it's kind of a funny lure.


----------



## TuscRiverYaker (Apr 22, 2014)

Did it work?

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

TuscRiverYaker said:


> Did it work?


I've never used it. A friend of mine found this in a rummage sale back in the early 90's and gave it to me. I've been tempted to try it for bass and pike but never did. Forgot I even had it until the other day.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

It's a Cree Duk not Cree Duck. Invented by Bill Szabo and mfg. in Oregon Ohio originally. Later Harrison Industry I believe. My brother bought one new in the early 70's in Parry Sound Ontario. They come in three colors which the one you have being the most popular or common from what I have seen. 

They go for $20+ on ebay depending on the day and bidders. I've seen $70+ in bidding wars or new with original packaging. 

Always good for a laugh. They always "quack" me up......They were marketed for pike muskies and bass. Have'nt caught anything yet but you never know!


----------

